# Norfolk based Newbie, just joined using special b'day offer! Fiat Trigano Tribute



## Deleted member 74229 (Feb 16, 2018)

Can't wait for our first excursion! With only a couple of day outings undertaken, to practice driving and stopping, we think we have worked out what we need on board for a few nights away soon. Loads of good local sites to explore, but many still closed. Taking in all the tips and regulations, so hoping for a smooth transition!


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi and welcome,you will sone get the hang of it,for me having a toilet in my self build is heaven on earth.
Summer will be here sone so less heating required and lights,winter is heavy on batterys esp if you have tv which i dont.
Make sure all lights are led ,and use bio washing powder in toilet casset,main thing is have fun.:wave:


----------



## Makzine (Feb 16, 2018)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi, welcome to the forum, at least you haven't got hill starts to bother you much


----------



## yorkslass (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## jeanette (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## The laird (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi and welcome , this is a great forum. We are newish members , after following and reading threads for quite a while have gathered some really helpful info.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome: :camper:: :wave:


----------



## Old Git (Feb 18, 2018)

Hello enjoy :welcome::wave::wave:


----------

